# Looking for help identifying artist/painting



## Mark Rainieri (May 10, 2017)

I apologize in advance if this isn't the best place for this, but I'm hoping someone here can help me. I was clearing out a barn at my girlfriends house and we found this and another piece that we haven't had any luck finding the origins and artist. If anyone here has any information I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

